# Lowriding in Victorville



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

This is for all The High Desert and Surrounding Area Lowriders to Chat, Post Pics, Events, Hang Out Spots, Projects, Questions, Shops, Etc..


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Wutz up hommie I see u posted up saomethin new well ill start it off HIGHDESERT RYDAZ/MADCIRCLE wee look'N for u hahahahahah(evil laugh)


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Apr 19 2011, 02:23 PM~20374561
> *Wutz up hommie I see u posted up saomethin new well ill start it off HIGHDESERT RYDAZ/MADCIRCLE wee look'N for u hahahahahah(evil laugh)
> *



good Lookin out playa!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

When da cut dawg suppose to b done


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Apr 19 2011, 03:23 PM~20374561
> * Wutz up hommie I see u posted up saomethin new well ill start it off HIGHDESERT RYDAZ/MADCIRCLE wee look'N for u hahahahahah(evil laugh) *


 Hell yeah they no what it is it was a ***** in a white/gray towncar out last friday that busted highdesert rydaz ass who was that that ***** that got in there ass i think it was a Jus Dip'n *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Apr 19 2011, 04:59 PM~20375529
> *When da cut dawg suppose to b done
> *


 I sold the Cut Dog to move up here, and miss it like hell. Now I have a Town Car Now. I should be out in 2 weeks!


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Apr 19 2011, 06:19 PM~20376068
> *Hell yeah they no what it is it was a ***** in a white/gray towncar out last friday  that busted highdesert rydaz ass who was that that ***** that got in there ass i think it was a Jus Dip'n *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Apr 19 2011, 06:19 PM~20376068
> *Hell yeah they no what it is it was a ***** in a white/gray towncar out last friday  that busted highdesert rydaz ass who was that that ***** that got in there ass i think it was a Jus Dip'n *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I woodve bust'D some ass but I burnt up my motor tryna fucc wit max lol shit!!!!!! And got bent upper arms lol lowrid'N succS


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Apr 20 2011, 01:50 PM~20382329
> *I woodve bust'D some ass but I burnt up my motor tryna fucc wit max lol shit!!!!!! And got bent upper arms lol lowrid'N succS
> *


wheres the video of the hop


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Apr 20 2011, 02:54 PM~20382358
> * wheres the video of the hop *


 I no i seen a lot of people out there that was gettin it but i have not seen no video!!!


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Apr 20 2011, 02:50 PM~20382329
> * I woodve bust'D some ass but I burnt up my motor tryna fucc wit max lol shit!!!!!! And got bent upper arms lol lowrid'N succS *


 Its all good i got ur back they just wanted to run up on you because they seen u were broke but its all good i think thats y my shit is fucked up to much hopp'n lol but its so fun!!!!!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

yea ill b ova 2morrow i kno i said that yesterday but i been stress'D out da caprice tak'N a shit on me gina honda took a shit and need to b fixed and her roadie and my car need tires


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

Does anybody know any Draulic Shops in the High Desert? I need to press in my Ball Joints for my Lower A-Arms.


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

The Homie ended up hooking me up from ONE WAY HYDRAULICS 17485 CATALPA ST HESPERIA CA 92345. Now I need that DMV Plug...


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Man lol 2nite wuz funny


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Apr 30 2011, 01:30 AM~20452688
> * Man lol 2nite wuz funny *


 Yeah its all good i dont have nothing to say its time to lowride now fuck all this hoppin!!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

KNIGHT RIDER is now a free agent no longer with MAD CIRCLE. I wish them the best :biggrin:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Apr 30 2011, 10:13 AM~20453969
> *KNIGHT RIDER is now a free agent no longer with MAD CIRCLE. I wish them the best :biggrin:
> *


Good cuhzz they all fucc'D up in that shit I had every member when I say every member and cheerleader talk'N shit gang bang'N mad circle friday nite mad because we beat them again and they always talk shit when everybody is gone but shit when u gon pull da knight rider out so we can ride to tha city


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Apr 30 2011, 11:13 AM~20453969
> * KNIGHT RIDER is now a free agent no longer with MAD CIRCLE. I wish them the best :biggrin: *


 Man that says a lot about that club you had the one car from there club that did somthing i have not seen real talk you get love from Jus Dip'n i seen you up there friday i was going to come say somthing but MAD CIRCLE was on some other shit we lowride i did that gangbang'n shit like 13 years ago man i love your car my kids love your car much love hope you land at the right club!!!!


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup homies this spooky this a lil thang we got going on if any yall wanna attend you guyz are more than welcome homies and be ready for the next show nov 13 2011


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

lowes wuz fun this time they tried to talk some shit after we was bout to leave and tried to pull up cars lol but A fucc it lol thanks maxx for da info hommie


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

It was cool, for my first night out!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Yea that wuz koo but after you leff them mad circle niggahz wanted til everybody leff and tried to hop funny funny but we was leav'N lol


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@May 7 2011, 12:40 AM~20501849
> *lowes wuz fun this time they tried to talk some shit after we was bout to leave and tried to pull up cars lol but A fucc it lol thanks maxx for da info hommie
> *


dont trip that should fix ur problem homie


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by L.A. SUPERIORS_@May 7 2011, 09:58 AM~20502975
> *It was cool, for my first night out!
> *


any video of that 61 breaking foos off?


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

i think we got a few vids lol that weighted down shit bumper break'N off 6 people to picc it up lol


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

What's up that's my cutlass your club ain't got shit that can fuck with any of our cars ... Run your mouth or pull something up fucking cheerleader.....


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Tierra custom hydros 909


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

damn did i hit a nerve or something?


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Pull something up ... If your gonna be running your mouth ...


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok bro I'm sorry lol


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ringo_@May 7 2011, 09:00 PM~20505070
> * Pull something up ... If your gonna be running your mouth ... *


 Wow


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

yea fam niggahz is tripp'N


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Let's do the damn thing


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Give me a motor and we can a ****** is broke lol I hop for fun for shits and giggles respect is my main thing in lowriding I know I will lose but ill do it for fun cuhzz I kno nobody else will


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

Anybody Lowriding on Sundays and Where?


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

The only people who do stuff on sundays is the sqaure circle that's it I mean mad circle


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*TIERRA CUSTOMS HYDRAULICS IN VICTORVILLE*


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*TIERRA CUSTOMS HYDRAULICS IN VICTORVILLE*


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 909 Bumpercheck_@May 8 2011, 10:14 PM~20511755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the ace did its thang good video let me know whenever you guys want to do it again


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

U GUYS HAVE A SINGLE PUMP


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ringo_@May 9 2011, 11:33 PM~20520022
> *U GUYS HAVE A SINGLE PUMP
> *


yea my 63 street car i got a radical single in 2 weeks dont u guys have any impalas to hop


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

nope


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@May 9 2011, 11:32 AM~20514940
> *the ace did its thang good video let me know whenever you guys want to do it again
> *


the cuttys are working


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@May 12 2011, 10:57 PM~20543382
> *the cuttys are working
> *


yea just need to work a lil harder


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

next sunday ayala park 3pm....cruise night..lrialto.....


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ringo_@May 13 2011, 02:16 PM~20547006
> *next sunday ayala park 3pm....cruise night..lrialto.....
> *


koo ill b there.. going to put it down in az this weekend with the big inches see u next week


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Looking for just dip n we have a single pump for you !!!!!


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

ANYBODY GET ANY PICS OR VIDEOS FROM THIS PASS FRIDAY! DID ALLOT OF CARS SHOW UP?


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L.A. SUPERIORS_@May 15 2011, 03:14 PM~20557598
> * ANYBODY GET ANY PICS OR VIDEOS FROM THIS PASS FRIDAY! DID ALLOT OF CARS SHOW UP? *


 Shit i didnt take none but it was ok out there on friday.


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ringo_@May 14 2011, 01:53 AM~20550351
> * Looking for just dip n we have a single pump for you !!!!! *


 Man dont no one like us seems like everybody wants to hop us!!!!!


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@May 16 2011, 06:13 AM~20561438
> *Shit i didnt take none but it was ok out there on friday.
> *


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@May 13 2011, 09:50 AM~20545733
> *yea just need to work a lil harder
> *


o shit


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup homies this sat we be at the drve inn in barstow starting a sat function all is welcome :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

Man i done with going to cruz night all them fuckers that come up there and talk shit and want to gangbang and dont even have a car fuck all that shit us lowriders out hear need to work as one and get this together fuck all this being mad at each other im try'n to lowride i like take'n my kids out to shit and have'n fun its not that much clubs up hear lets get this shit right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

Big Shout Out 2 ''High Desert Lowriders and Mad Circle Car Club'' giving Car Washes yesterday! High Desert Lowriders Car Club hooked me up with a wash for the Low Low Price!


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

Every Friday at Lowes!


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

Victorville Lowes was cracking Tonight!


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> Victorville Lowes was cracking Tonight!


Yeah it was ok out there last night


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

Victorville Lowes 6/17/11


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

Victorville Lowes on Friday 6/17/11


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

HIGH DESERT CAR CLUB PICNIC @ PEBBLE BEACH PARK VICTORVILLE CA 07/16/11


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Cruise nite on 7th street was cool real laid back :thumbsup:


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=195526707167457


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150275160328948.351130.509843947&type=1


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Whats up everybody knight Rider checkin in, Where ya'll at.......kepin the thread at the top :rimshot:


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

I heard they shut down Lowes on Friday nights, but 7th St on Sundays is still cracken!


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

LOWRIDING ON FRIDAY NIGHTS IN COSTCO PARKING AND SUNDAYS ON 7TH IN VICTORVILLE


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## rudeS10 (Aug 7, 2011)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> LOWRIDING ON FRIDAY NIGHTS IN COSTCO PARKING AND SUNDAYS ON 7TH IN VICTORVILLE


TTT For the homies


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

wud up homies


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

CHRISTMAS PARADE! 2011


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

2011 VICTORVILLE CHRISTMAS PARADE!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

1949 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad. _







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 



Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1949 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*just got wrd today !!! Their will be a photographer along the cruise route..
professional photos by CHINGON THE MAGAZINE *


CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS













*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)

hit me up i can make tacos for all ocassions car show fundraisers ect all shows .................


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

909 Bumpercheck said:


> *TIERRA CUSTOMS HYDRAULICS IN VICTORVILLE*


These videos are off the hook.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT for the high desert.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

_*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012 
THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..

*_WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

PHOTOGRAPHER: CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

DJ : ALL KNOWN TO THE I.E 

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT for the high desert. !!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

The iela wants to set up a picnic in victorville were in the works of setting up a picnic calendar touching various areas in the big ie if u got eny good lowriding spots to picnic n post up we will be touching on that subject new years day upland park. Stay up victorville


----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)

pebble beach park is alright to have a picnic


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

mojave narrows big but gotta pay entrance like 8 bucks i think homies


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD









ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
ABOUT 16 SOLOS**
*​


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

sp00kyi3 said:


> mojave narrows big but gotta pay entrance like 8 bucks i think homies


Firme spooks let's bring it up everyones input counts and gets put into play there's no prez in our alliance were all equal


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

aj-1980 supreme said:


> View attachment 410995
> pebble beach park is alright to have a picnic


Ttt supreme


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*JAN 08,2012 CALLING ALL HIGH DESERT CC. COME OUT ND REPRESENT.

ROLL CALL FOR CRUIZING INTO THE SUNSET.ADDED 1 MORE
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS OC
ABOUT 16 SOLOS
*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Yea buddy


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

You know damn well none of these lowriders leave da desert theres only a select few ibcan count on MY hand


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

86bluemcLS said:


> You know damn well none of these lowriders leave da desert theres only a select few ibcan count on MY hand


Ive ceen alot of desert lowlow come down the hill we just gota start going up that hill more often get to know each other better build relations that will give us the incentive support each others functions


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Sporty67 said:


> Ive ceen alot of desert lowlow come down the hill we just gota start going up that hill more often get to know each other better build relations that will give us the incentive support each others functions


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*Im mos def (solo) ridin out there 4the cruz... u can count me in*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.


Bear said:


> *Im mos def (solo) ridin out there 4the cruz... u can count me in*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*UPDATED ROLL CALL FOR CRUISE INTO SUNSET


**Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS *​


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Ive ceen alot of desert lowlow come down the hill we just gota start going up that hill more often get to know each other better build relations that will give us the incentive support each others functions


THANK U SPORTY , I THINK OLD SCHOOL WAYZ MAYBE GOING ALSO THEY SAID THEY WERE ATTENDING ON FACEBOOK. THE LIL HOMIE JUST HATING CUZ HE CANT COME DWN AND CRUISE CUZ HIS CAR IS NOT UP TO STANDRDS:roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Merry christmas. 1 1/2 more week till we get poppin


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ZEK STOP POSTING THE WRONG THINGS . IT'S EXACTLY TWO WEEKS AWAY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bear said:


> *Im mos def (solo) ridin out there 4the cruz... u can count me in*


Right on bear. Hope to see you out there. I'm gonna be driving my newest to me. Tan crown vic not lifted. My lolo is resting won't be ready for the cruise. But the crown vic is ready player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Merry christmas. 1 1/2 more week till we get poppin


The cruise into the sunset is excatly 2 weeks from now. It will be on January 8th 2012. It's a Sunday. See you all there. TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Who else gonna make it to the baddest cruise into the sunset in the IE???? Roll call needs to be updated. Come on boys and girls. Let's go for a cruise


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> THANK U SPORTY , I THINK OLD SCHOOL WAYZ MAYBE GOING ALSO THEY SAID THEY WERE ATTENDING ON FACEBOOK. THE LIL HOMIE JUST HATING CUZ HE CANT COME DWN AND CRUISE CUZ HIS CAR IS NOT UP TO STANDRDS:roflmao:


That's right troubles Gracias for the response homie yea that comment homie made only discourages and that's no bueno Hahaha coo coo troubles


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Who else gonna make it to the baddest cruise into the sunset in the IE???? Roll call needs to be updated. Come on boys and girls. Let's go for a cruise


To the top for c I t s


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bear said:


> *Im mos def (solo) ridin out there 4the cruz... u can count me in*


That's right bear hope to meet u new years day


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> This is for all The High Desert and Surrounding Area Lowriders to Chat, Post Pics, Events, Hang Out Spots, Projects, Questions, Shops, Etc..


us 

La Superiors hope to meet u guys too homies come check us out new years day it will be good getting to know u guys


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

Fa sho, where is all the Lowriders going after they leave the park? Is their a second Lowrider spot in the I.E. ?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> Fa sho, where is all the Lowriders going after they leave the park? Is their a second Lowrider spot in the I.E. ?


no but on jan 8 , 2012 at 12pm u can come cruise the blvd in corona. meet up at corona park. 930 e 6th st, corona ,ca... food, jumper, dj and its a cruise dwn the blvd , not a cruise night..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

bigtroubles1 said:


> no but on jan 8 , 2012 at 12pm u can come cruise the blvd in corona. meet up at corona park. 930 e 6th st, corona ,ca... food, jumper, dj and its a cruise dwn the blvd , not a cruise night..


Sounds Good,I'll talk to the club members about it this week!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> Sounds Good,I'll talk to the club members about it this week!


Fashow . It's like no.other ....


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Fashow . It's like no.other ....


I'll post the Flyer on my Superiors Facbook Page right now!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> I'll post the Flyer on my Superiors Facbook Page right now!


That's right la Superiors n big troubles hope to cee u guys new years day if not ill catch u guys at sunset cruz


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------

